# Making a prop shovel



## peacefulone61 (Mar 18, 2017)

I need to make a prop shovel for spamalot I was hoping to try and cast a shovel and make it out of a urethan in the past I would have made a two part vacuform mold using foam core to give it a little more depth for the foam. I no longer have access to a vacuform machine. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on making either an algonate or plaster mound for this application?


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2017)

Personally I'd default to using Urethane foam or perhaps even something like Nike Grind, recycled rubber floor mat stuff. put a bit of a bend in it, viola it's stiff enough to to hold up to stage use.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 18, 2017)

Van said:


> Personally I'd default to using Urethane foam or perhaps even something like Nike Grind, recycled rubber floor mat stuff. put a bit of a bend in it, viola it's stiff enough to to hold up to stage use.


I've never been a 'prop pixie' but wouldn't this be a toy store item?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2017)

I guess it depends on the level of realism and what the purpose of the shovel is. If it's merely a 'look' then yeah you could get away with almost anything. If it has to be practical but not dangerous, well I could see doing the blade our of vacuu-formed PS or Urethane form where you want enough rigidity to hold some fake dirt but you want it lightweight and breakable because they whack King Arthur with it...
Ron, I'm sure you'd make a Fine Prop Pixie.


----------



## venuetech (Mar 19, 2017)

find a black 5 gallon bucket and cut the spade from that.


----------

